# TEC Towers



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi All, i am looking for some feed back on these TEC towers, all of our previous motorhomes have had a what I would call a normal oven/hob combined, however our latest van has one of these TEC tower refrigerator/freezer/oven combination jobbies, now according to her indoors she reckons the only thing the oven part of it is good for is for warming your socks up on a chilly morning :surprise:

Now before I tell her it's operator input error and that she is not using it correctly or are they just a piece of useless cr*p, I must admit I have looked and it does seem a bit on the lame side, there seems to be hardly any difference between low and high setting on the temperature control and even trying to warm up some part baked bread seems to take an eternity, or do we need to get ours checked when the van is in next for a service.

I have checked the gas supply ie full bottles of propane, regulator good, hob works a treat, combi boiler all good, fridge/freezer all good so I think I can safely eliminate supply issues.

Over to the experts :nerd:

M


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

We use ours for warming Pizza that's about all its good for 

Even making toast is a pain and we use a travel toaster instead if we have hook up

Luckily for use we tend to use a Cadac in summertime and goto the pub for food in the winter anyway


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Tec Tower*

Hi - We have had two vans with the Tec Tower and have found that the Oven does cook a lot slower that our oven at home, but saying that it would warm more than our socks.
Have you checked the difference in temperature in High and Low setting after it has been lit for 20 mins or so ?
We had our Burstner for nearly 8 years with no problems and our current van seems to work fine so maybe you could get a thermometer to check it out yourself first.

Hope this helps
Steve and Sue


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi, we are newly converted to the TEC tower in a Burstner. We had the same as you in the Autotrail a combined oven grill.

To be fair we operate similar to Tezmcd, travel toaster and Cadac for outdoor cooking but given the tower was a novelty we have used the oven a couple of times with no issues. You do have to make sure its warmed up first before using and we do have a full range of 'gas burning' when the thermostat is adjusted. Maybe its a case of just getting used to a new facility rather than looking back and comparing as I would imagine you are not considering changing it...??

Cheers Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gorra ask what the heck is a tec tower when it's at home.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Gorra ask what the heck is a tec tower when it's at home.


Kev, you have lived a sheltered life>
Tis one unit comprising of fridge and cooking unit>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> Kev, you have lived a sheltered life>
> Tis one unit comprising of fridge and cooking unit>


Me, sheltered, I wish, exposed to everything, left home at 15 to get away from horrible parents.

That does sound like a very stupid idea to me, could find anything for Tec Tower on'tinterweb though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah.










I reaffirm my earlier opinion, looks like a good way to get hot food all over your face, except if previous comments are correct, you wouldn't.

I really don't like to see ovens of any type above chest height, recipe for disaster IMHO.

The new van has a Mickey at head height, if kept it will be moved to a more sensible position, or only used for none liquid heating.


----------

